# Anyone returned home from Australia



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

I was wondering if there was anyone out there that had gone the opposite way and returned back to their home country and why, other than simply missing people.
If you have gone back how have you found the re-entry back into your old world, we are about to return to the UK after almost 10 years.


----------



## Cceer (May 22, 2013)

Been six months. I want to go back Nepal.


----------



## colinstr (May 14, 2013)

If you are thinking of coming back to the Uk you must be mad. Australia has a strong economy unlike the uk and it is only going to get worse here.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

For those of you wanting to return home after a short stay in AU I can understand... Take time to consider it.. it takes long to get used to a place. I have been in Sydney for 3.5 years and during my first year all I wanted to do was leave... It does get easier and better!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I understand how people feel wanting to leave Ausie, i have being here from February this year and although ive gotten used to the idea of living here i sometimes still have this urge to return back. Although the life style here is great and the wages are good there is still that pull toward " home" were your roots are. I hear of a few English wanting to return back to the uk simply because one its cheaper and secondly there health is more maintained in UK they dont have to pay a fortune for prescribed medication. Ok the health service is not brilliant they still wait months for a hospital visit but its the same here. 
One thing for sure is Australia is safer than the UK so if safety isnt an issue then i wish you luck.

louiseb


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

hey Louiseb,

give it time, from Feb to July isn't very long! I was home sick for at least a year and a bit.. I still get the urge to go and visit but I haven't since I arrived.

As time goes by things get better and better...


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I must admit im quite settled here now with the help from all the guys here on the forum, my biggest issue in the beginning was the cost of things but ive got over that now. I still have that urge sometimes especially like today when im awake all night due to nightmares about my son lol, Its a mother thing when she is away from her son lol. Dont know why i worry so much about him hes a grown man now. I actually found things better once i had started working here. 
Thanks Dylan
louiseb


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah at least you came with pounds... my rands are 10 to 1  Very expensive for me


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I came with euros lol which was even better, i was living in Malta for 23 years. I was very lucky as $100 gives me 70 euros.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

colinstr said:


> If you are thinking of coming back to the Uk you must be mad. Australia has a strong economy unlike the uk and it is only going to get worse here.


Unfortunately the economy here is about to take a bath as well, admittedly not as bad as Europe but for the same reasons, over reliance on one sector , in the Uk reliance on the finacial sector and easy credit, here the only industry is mining and that is about to be hit by climate change and a slowdown in China, admittedly agriculture is an underpinning to the economy which the country will fall back on but it is feather bedded and is not adapting to changes in the world markets.
However we are not returning because of financial concerns as we have done well off Australia but are returning because we feel, and I emphasise that is our feeling, that there is a lack of a social conscience here and find the attitudes of people to coping with change here are very limiting, another factor is the passivity of people to the influence of big business in politics and the running of the economy.
If you can accept a rather parochial view of the world and simply get on with your individual life's here then Australia will I think suit admirably, but I think if you want something to have meaning and a philosophical stance beyond "whatever it takes"and to have some connection to world history I personally feel it is a struggle to have that connection here.
I am aware that people may feel that those statements are somewhat pompous and not very egalitarian but I flag them up because my concern is that people coming here may imagine that this is a 'land of milk and honey' which it is in economic terms at the moment, and I would stress at the moment, but there are serious defects in its Social Policies and provision and control of the arms of the State such as the police, the mental hospitals, the prison service, the armed forces; and if you should happen to not be economically active or be unfortunate enough to need protection from the travails of life after misfortune then the safety net has a lot more holes in it here than the safety net in the UK.


----------



## kais mummy (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been here since feb 2011, I wouldnt say I love it but the way the uk is going now I don't think I would want to bring my son up there! 
My fiancé has said a few times that he wants to move back to the uk cause its cheaper. 
Though every single member if my family is back there, And I propley would be happier with them around me, I just don't think I can give up this paradise for the uk!! 
I have family in Perth ( I'm in Sydney) who said it took over 10 years for them to settle here.


----------

